# Why does FREE not mean free?



## Aladin Akyurek (Jul 20, 2008)

When did FREE stop meaning _(a)_ gratis, _(b)_ (adv.) without cost or payment?


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jul 20, 2008)

Any situational context that gave rise to the question ?

Of course "free" still holds that theoretical connotation, but just now for fun, looking at my unabridged dictionary, there are 49 definitions for "free", the primary one being
"enjoying personal rights and liberty, as a person who is not in slavery: _a land of free people_."

Down to the eleventh definition (I'd have anticipated a higher relevance placement)
"provided without, or not subject to, a charge or payment."

Then there are the dozens of terms having the "free" prefix, example free ride, free will, etc.

And philosophically getting back to the theoretcial reference, one can say there is nothing truly free, as any commodity, substance, or favor comes at some price, either at the expense of time, monetary or sentimental value, the use of space, or depletion of resources.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 20, 2008)

Technically "free" does indeed still mean exactly what you describe, Aladin. But frequently, especially online, "free" means _"we won't bill you immediately and -- if you decide to cancel, we won't ever bill you -- but we want your credit card number in case you decide you like it (or forget to cancel)"._ And there are some companies that make it very difficult to actually cancel. 

Like Tom, I am curious as to the particular situation that provoked your query.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jul 20, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> Technically "free" does indeed still mean exactly what you describe, Aladin. But frequently, especially online, "free" means _"we won't bill you immediately and -- if you decide to cancel, we won't ever bill you -- but we want your credit card number in case you decide you like it (or forget to cancel)"._ And there are some companies that make it very difficult to actually cancel.
> 
> Like Tom, I am curious as to the particular situation that provoked your query.


 
Exactly in the situation you describe. The thing is: When is the meaning you refer to crept in for it's hard to find/to believe there can be things which are gratis like a spyware program, etc.?


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jul 20, 2008)

Aladin Akyurek said:


> Exactly in the situation you describe. The thing is: When is the meaning you refer to crept in for it's hard to find/to believe there can be things which are gratis like a spyware program, etc.?


 
Meant to say: an ant-spyware program...


----------



## onlyadrafter (Jul 25, 2008)

Slightly off-track but this reminds me of the classic line of trying to gain entry 

"If you give me £10, I will let you get in for free!"


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 26, 2008)

Aladin Akyurek said:


> Meant to say: an anti-spyware program...


A very good (and free) anti-spyware programme is Spybot Search and Destroy : http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html

Andrew


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 26, 2008)

I quite like the (really) free version of AVG alongside free version of Adaware... am presuming these are not the ones you're talking of Aladin ?


----------



## VoG (Jul 26, 2008)

This is free, gratis and for nothing http://www.superantispyware.com/

An excellent program and no nag screens etc.


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 29, 2008)

@VoG II: you use free, gratis and for nothing as if they are synonyms, I beg to differ. 
An example to make my point: I went to school for free, you went to school for nothing


----------



## milesUK (Jul 29, 2008)

Another usage of free is in FOSS (Free and open Source Software) where there is no financial cost to the user of legally using said software and where the user is also free to modify the code and make (obliged too i believe) available the new code for others to benefit from.

Like Aladin i too am wound up by 'free' offers; buy X and get Y free!

Miles


----------



## riaz (Jul 29, 2008)

milesUK said:


> Like Aladin i too am wound up by 'free' offers; buy X and get Y free!



Which, in the UK, is aptly called "BOGOF".  Is that an instruction to the customer, do you think?


----------



## HalfAce (Jul 30, 2008)

I also like the many definitions of the word 'free'. (As in America, the land of the free.") - Unless of course you're talking to the I.R.S. who's official motto is:
"You wanna live in a free country, you gotta PAY!"


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 19, 2008)

VoG II said:


> This is free, gratis and for nothing http://www.superantispyware.com/
> 
> An excellent program and no nag screens etc.


 
That's exactly the meaning that the word *free* should have in contexts like the one under consideration.


----------

